
Fast Bitcoin block validation without UTXO-index - tomtomtom777
https://bitcrust.org
======
ColdHard
a very interesting innovation. Looks like it solves a bunch of verification
issues in a clever way. The modular approach where the same data storage is
used in different ways by the modules according to their purpose almost
appears if some genetic algorithm were used to do optimizations.

------
tomtomtom777
Live comparison with Bitcoin Core is available at
[https://bitcrust.org/results](https://bitcrust.org/results)

